# Meetup at Bull Run Park for a swim



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*New Meetup at Bull Run Park*

I had to reschedule this meetup because it was rained out.

The newly scheduled Bull Run Park swim meet is on August 16th at 4:00 PM: Dog Swim at Bull Run Park - The Retriever Hiking and Swimming Group (Manassas, VA) - Meetup


----------

